

Show HN: IPalyzer – Analyze any IP for location, RDNS, blacklisting - k5hp
http://www.ipalyzer.com

======
yc1010
"Error!Your quota (50 queries/12 hours) has been exceeded"

I only checked 2 ip addresses.... seems like a bug ;)

------
hobarrera
"Error!No IPv6 possible yet"

Call me back when I can test the IP address that actually originates my
traffic.

